# hi, new to tt ownership



## Thorny88 (Nov 27, 2011)

hi, recently purchased my tt after swapping it for a civic type r. So far im really enjoying ownership, took a while to adjust to the driving style compared to the ctr, but very much loving it now. Here is a quick pic:








My Audi TT 225 by thorny88, on Flickr
its a 99 s-line edition, spec is as follows:
stage 1 remap
recently added fm007p
bmc carbon airbox
custom cat back exhaust
unknown short shifter
koni damping and height adjustable coilovers
19" tsw pace alloys
recently added 3.2 rear valance
probabbly some more ive forgotten!

I hope to change the alloys in the near fututre as im not really feeling the tsw's, and lower it some more and generally look after it and get some bodywork issues sorted out. This site seems very helpful and friendly and hope to gain alot from here. thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Thorny, Welcome to the TTF, She looks nice for a Silver TT, :wink: just kidding, very nice, but not an S line, they where not produced for another 3 years for UK.
Hoggy.


----------



## Thorny88 (Nov 27, 2011)

thankyou :wink: ahh my apologies, i was only going off the badges and something i had read online somehwere. Off with the badges at the earliest opportunity then!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Thorny, No need to apologise. Take it easy if you do remove badges, don't want to pull lacquer away with it.
Leave them in place, only TT fanatics will know.
Hoggy.


----------



## welshboyo (Dec 20, 2011)

welcome mate lovely looking tt


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks like a stunna to me (with or without badges!) - Welcome aboard!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Thorny88 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thankyou for your kind comments guys


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just noticed you say your TT is a 1999 sline there was no sline edition in 1999


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Thorny, welcome to the forum


----------



## Thorny88 (Nov 27, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just noticed you say your TT is a 1999 sline there was no sline edition in 1999


This was pointed out to me earlier in the thread, my bad!


----------

